# dirk nowitzki



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

ok.....dirk nowitzki is so awesome..i believe he is top 5 material..and will be in the nba's top 5 players eventually...........


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

ok..u guys are crazy..at slamonline..i would be dissed with in 5seconds of this post..lol...not that its bad or anything


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We try to keep our flames aside... but he is awesome, and I think he is that talented as well.

-Petey


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

thats gr8...finally a board where people have brains


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

And a board where we try to keep the sanity in check. Welcome to basketballboards.net mavgirl. Hope you become a regular poster here. And yes I agree Dirk will be top 5 this season. But cuban will still be a dork


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah welcome mavegril


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> But cuban will still be a dork


Cuban is awesome, he ain't the richest man in B-Ball, but he acts like it... lavishly going after the gold, and to appease people from Dallas... he even went as far to work at a dairy queen in regret to his words.

I respect this fella.

-Petey


----------



## ozcoltsfan (Sep 13, 2002)

Dirk is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!
Finals MVP 2003


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuban is awesome, he ain't the richest man in B-Ball, but he acts like it... lavishly going after the gold, and to appease people from Dallas... he even went as far to work at a dairy queen in regret to his words.
> ...


He didnt regret his words. He did it as a joke to prove a point to Stern. It was after he said the refs in a certein game were not fit to manage a Dairy Queen.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Dirk top 5 in the NBA? Lets see....

1. Shaq
2. Duncan
3. McGrady
4. Kobe
5. Umm.....Dirk

Yup, you are correct!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> He didnt regret his words. He did it as a joke to prove a point to Stern. It was after he said the refs in a certein game were not fit to manage a Dairy Queen.


You think he had no remorse? I think he did cause he offended someone, or some group of people... unless you really telling me that he is that cold-hearted.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> Dirk top 5 in the NBA? Lets see....
> 
> 1. Shaq
> ...


So Dirk will be better than KG, Vince and AI and Paul Pierce this year???


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Actually, if you want to get TECHNICAL, I believe Dirk Nowitski will be one of the top three OFFENSIVE players in the game next season.

My personal top five for offensive talent;
1. Shaq
2. Allen Iverson
3. Dirk
4. Paul Pierce
5. Tim Duncan

I can easily see Nowitski going for 25/9/6 next year in the Dallas high-octane offense.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

When you judge by overall dominance... here it is...

1~Shaq
2~Tim Duncan
3~Kevin Garnett(when he gets aggressive)
4~Kobe Bryant
5~Tracy McGrady
6~Chris Webber
7~Dirk Nowitzki
8~Michael Jordan(could be possible... he did score 51 points and 45 points back to back)
9~Allen Iverson
10~Ray Allen

Go ahead... u kno its right... LOL


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

As per your list....

1~Shaq - *one dimensional* 
2~Tim Duncan - *one dimensional* 
3~Kevin Garnett - *one dimensional* 
4~Kobe Bryant - *two dimensional - primary slasher, second option* 
5~Tracy McGrady - *two dimensional - primary slasher* 
6~Chris Webber - *one dimensional* 
7~Dirk Nowitzki *two dimensional - shooter/post* 

So he's two dimensional, which already gives him an edge over Duncan, Garnett, and Webber. Shaq is straight up dominant, he has one dimension but is REALLY good at it.

Kobe and McGrady like to slash more than they shoot, where as Nowitski likes to both shoot outside and post up smaller guys, and does both REALLY well. He shot 40% 3's and 46% FG, that's a pretty damn good combo.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> As per your list....
> 2~Tim Duncan - *one dimensional*


One dimensional? Duncan is a good shooter unless by shooter you mean 3 point shooter. Duncan has a great mid range jump shot.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

dude... Shaq is not one dimensional... he's a great passing big man and a huge presence inside. Datz why they win the finals.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavgirl</b>!
> ok.....dirk nowitzki is so awesome..i believe he is top 5 material..and will be in the nba's top 5 players eventually...........



He's top 5 indeed.......Here's my TOP 5 BIGGS!!
1) Shaq
2) Duncan
3) KG
4) Dirk
5) Sheed

Dirk is a true example of an Inside/out player, He has great range, a quick release and a shooting touch to go with it. IMO - He's thee best outside shooting Big Man, He's very consistant from the perimeter and behind the Arc. He's got the post game down pat as well and I'm sure he's just re-fining his post moves and improving greatly by next season.

On another note:
I look at Pau Gasol as the 2nd coming of "Dirk-DIGGLER" as well :yes: :banana:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree that Shaq is one dimensional. But who cares? He's still the most dominating center.

I like Dirk too, btw. XD


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

ok.. 1st of all thanks for the welcome.....lol...i still am in state of shock that i havent been dissed yet...but yea ok..well here is my top 5
1. shaq
2.,t-mac
3. dirk
4. kobe
5. duncan

and thats my list of...if i were a coach and could have any 5 players in order i'd want those guys....and i think that could be top player order too


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Actually, if you want to get TECHNICAL, I believe Dirk Nowitski will be one of the top three OFFENSIVE players in the game next season.
> 
> My personal top five for offensive talent;
> ...


That is interesting, as I think that passing is one area on offense where Dirk must improve for him to make my top 5 player list. His passing and assists do nothing for me (He may be heralded as the next Larry Bird by some, but not this basketball aficionado). Also, he seems to not have any awareness of weakside help. Other than those items, he can score - a lot.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*No Dissing on Dirk!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mavgirl</b>!
> ok.. 1st of all thanks for the welcome.....lol...i still am in state of shock that i havent been dissed yet





Well you did pick the Diggler, and I'm sure everyone would agree, he's top 5 or one of the NBA's best. Keep in mind, he's still getting better and better, His passing skills and rebounds, will definitely have to improve to be the package, I know Dallas would love to see him develop into. I would like to see him take it strong to the Rim more often as well............AND 1 BABY!!! :yes:


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: No Dissing on Dirk!!!*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is too weird...lol.....if u guys go to slam..and see my dirk post..they call him german trailor trash..lol...well i think he is totally awesome..lol...well anyways


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

My top 5

1. Shaq
2. Kobe
3. Duncan
4. Dirk
5. KG


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: No Dissing on Dirk!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mavgirl</b>!
> 
> 
> this is too weird...lol.....if u guys go to slam..and see my dirk post..they call him german trailor trash..lol...well i think he is totally awesome..lol...well anyways



Nothing weird or strange about Dirk. Maybe the posters on this site just has better knowledge about sports and players , in comparison to Slam's site. 
I'm sure everyone has their own opinions about certain players, But since you brought up Dirk, I don't see any reason why people should Diss or bash him up, he's a proven star and the NBA's future. Just stick to this site, cause it sounds like all they're doing at Slam is SLAMMIN themselves. The Diggler is the Man, and I'm not talking about Marky Mark (Dirk Diggler) in the Movie Boogie Nights either, nor is he the German Trailor Trash the Slam posters labeled him as....
 :gbanana:


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

your so right..people at slam dont know anything............dirk rulz


----------



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

ok...... whose gonna be this years mvp?
i think t-mac has a gr8 chance...but dirk also has a great chance.. who really knows?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Jason Kidd. I am not saying that he was better then he was in Phonix (he was a bit worse) but he has finally gotten the respect by the media, the people and the other players. Maybe he didn't win MVP last season because he did not play for them for a longer time??? Who knows.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd go with Kidd as well.... 
I think we only saw the begining of his true leadership last year and he's going to take the Nets back to the top of the East, You can also bet, he knew he was that close to accomplishing the MVP award, he's going to work harder to achieve it next season.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> ok...... whose gonna be this years mvp?




Kobe.

If Shaq misses extended time, it gives Kobe a chance to shine. JMO.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that Iverson or Carter will get some votes too. Carter is in a position where he needs and will step up his games, with the win steak coming as he sat... and Iverson, well, he will just score again alot...

-Petey


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> and Iverson, well, he will just score again alot...


While taking how many shots ? 30-35 ?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Media has never cared before, why would they start?

He is a vocal, and popular player, who gets alot of media time...

That is why he is a canidate year after year.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> 
> 
> While taking how many shots ? 30-35 ?


Iverson is still young he can improve alot.... how about 40-45? :laugh:


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

:laugh: 

Obviously I underestimated his _potential_ Aqua


----------



## Cwebb787 (Sep 10, 2002)

*CWEBB ! DIMENSIONAL?*



> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> As per your list....
> 
> 1~Shaq - *one dimensional*
> ...




What do mean by one dimensional?, u seem like a smart guy and u know about b ball, but one dimensional. Shaq, ok, but hte rest of the guys especially CWEBB. Cwebb scores, rebounds, PASSES, is a team leader, hes not the best clutch player in the world(WEbber for a 3 to win game 7 of hte west finals this year??? adelman lost his marbles). WEbber has a nasty midrange, is a dominant dunker, he can post up against anybody who isnt named Shaq, and is an overall niceguy, by what ive heard


dancing banana-:banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: CWEBB ! DIMENSIONAL?*



> Originally posted by <b>Cwebb787</b>!
> and is an overall niceguy, by what ive heard


What does him being an overall nice guy have to do with the fact that someone said he was a one dimensional player? Nothing:no:.


----------

